# Votre Top 3 Des Meilleurs Navigateurs Internet Gratuits..?



## Sudiste06 (29 Juin 2007)

Tout est dans le titre..? Je me renseigne afin de gagner du temps parce que Safari pas top et Firefox semble buguer sur certains Sites donc..

Merci pour vos infos..

S06


----------



## apenspel (29 Juin 2007)

Firefox - Camino - Sunrise Browser


----------



## divoli (29 Juin 2007)

Firefox - Camino - Opera.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

FireFox-Shiira-Opera


----------



## Laurent_h (29 Juin 2007)

Camino, Safari, Shiira


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2007)

Safari(3), Firefox, Shiira


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2007)

Opera - Safari (3 - a terme  - mais le 2 est pas mal non plus ) - Firefox


----------



## apenspel (29 Juin 2007)

Safari n'est pas gratuit sur Mac (sauf la beta 3 v&#233;rol&#233;e).


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Safari n'est pas gratuit sur Mac (sauf la beta 3 v&#233;rol&#233;e).


C'est vraiment de la provoc &#224; deux balles !  
C'est ta signature qui trouble ta vision :rateau: Ou le sevrage .....


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Juin 2007)

Note que Safari c'est pas le Top pour surfer sur des Sites "non compatibles" hein.. 

Y'a &#224; ce sujet pas mal de "myst&#232;res" pour ce qui est de ce qui s'affiche ou pas avec tel ou tel navigateur pour Macintosh, par exemple je ne sais pas pourquoi depuis hier j'ai des "?" &#224; la place de certaines lettres quand je vais sur un forum et cela ne me le fait que l&#224;.. (?)

S06


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Note que Safari c'est pas le Top pour surfer sur des Sites "non compatibles" hein..
> 
> S06


Je surfe jour et nuit sur Safari et il n'y AUCUN site qui ne s'affiche correctement ....
Les seuls sites r&#233;fractaires du temps de Safari 2 , ne posent plus aucun soucis avec la version 3.... D&#233;sol&#233; pour ceux qui auraient encore des soucis  
Donc , arr&#234;ter la d&#233;sinformation, ou alors balancer des noms :rateau:


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Juin 2007)

Bah écoute moi j'administre un Blog/Site sous DotClear et certaines fonctions n'apparaissent pas par exemple, alors que les plugins sont bien en place, avec Firefox zéro problème so..??

S06:mouais:


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bah &#233;coute moi j'administre un Blog/Site sous DotClear et certaines fonctions n'apparaissent pas par exemple, alors que les plugins sont bien en place, avec Firefox z&#233;ro probl&#232;me so..??
> 
> S06:mouais:



J'ai dis " balance "... des noms, donne &#224; voir et apr&#232;s on en cause .....
parce que moi aussi j'anime un blog avec DotClear et pas mal de plugins ....


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Juin 2007)

Mais attends aucun navigateur n'est parfait.. tiens là de suite encore j'ai été obligé de redémarrer parce que Firefox vient de buguer sur la page d'accueil de Yahoo, j'avais beau essayer de cliquer sur l'onglet afin d'aller à mon login d'e-mail rien ne se passait et impossible de quitter Firefox, quelqu'un sait pourquoi..??

S06


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Mais attends aucun navigateur n'est parfait.. tiens l&#224; de suite encore j'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de red&#233;marrer parce que Firefox vient de buguer sur la page d'accueil de Yahoo, j'avais beau essayer de cliquer sur l'onglet afin d'aller &#224; mon login d'e-mail rien ne se passait et impossible de quitter Firefox, quelqu'un sait pourquoi..??
> 
> S06



  :casse: :afraid: :sick: Tente avec Safari 3 ....


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Juin 2007)

Bah quoi..?? :rateau: C'est normal c'est ça..???

S06


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Juin 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> :casse: :afraid: :sick: Tente avec Safari 3 ....




Il ne s'uploade pas tout seul lorsqu'on fait une mise à jour des logiciels..??


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Il ne s'uploade pas tout seul lorsqu'on fait une mise &#224; jour des logiciels..??



Je ne saurais te dire, car j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le fichier sur le site d'Apple ...
Par contre, une fois install&#233; &#224; la place de Safari2, l'update en 3.0.2 se fait dans les mises &#224; jours de ta machine .


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Juin 2007)

Heuuu je vais là : http://www.apple.com/fr/safari/ et je télécharge la Version Bêta c'est ça..?


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Heuuu je vais là : http://www.apple.com/fr/safari/ et je télécharge la Version Bêta c'est ça..?



Yes ... Et si d'aventure, cela ne te convenait pas, il y a un déinstalleur pour revenir sur la version 2 .... Attention, l'install ne se limite pas à virer Safari2, il y a aussi modif du webkit .... Certains plugins ne fonctionne plus comme Pithelmet ....
Tu devras aussi redémarrer la machine .


----------



## arcank (29 Juin 2007)

C'est normal que ce soit pas une mise &#224; jour automatique !! Heureusement ! Enfin, je veux dire avec les probl&#232;mes du d&#233;but, au moins.


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Yes ... Et si d'aventure, cela ne te convenait pas, il y a un déinstalleur pour revenir sur la version 2 .... Attention, l'install ne se limite pas à virer Safari2, il y a aussi modif du webkit .... Certains plugins ne fonctionne plus comme Pithelmet ....
> Tu devras aussi redémarrer la machine .



Oui, d'ailleur, safari 2 utilise les modif du WebKit  (les boites redimensionnables) 
Bon, moi, j'avais fait une copie (pomme+D) du Safari 2  comme ca j'avais le 2+3 (=5)
Voila 
Pour redemarrer la machine.. j'ai fait forcer a quitter 'installer' et ca roule quand meme (mais c'est pas reglo )


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ) comme ca j'avais le 2+3 (=5)
> Voila



  Faudra que je teste.... Connais pas cette version !


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Juin 2007)

Houla tu crois que moi qui suis un "Nul" je vais m'en sortir..?? Si c'est de télécharger et de redémarrer ok mais le reste..

S06


----------



## Alycastre (29 Juin 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Houla tu crois que moi qui suis un "Nul" je vais m'en sortir..?? Si c'est de télécharger et de redémarrer ok mais le reste..
> 
> S06



Quel reste ????  :mouais:


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Juin 2007)

Ha bon hum hum c'est tout..? :rateau::sleep:


----------



## F118I4 (30 Juin 2007)

Firefox - Safari - Camino


----------



## power600 (30 Juin 2007)

Firefox - Firefox - Firefox :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

Safari Firefox Camino.


----------



## apenspel (30 Juin 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> C'est vraiment de la provoc à deux balles !


Mais non : pour avoir Safari 1 ou 2, il faut un Mac (payant) et OS X (payant aussi). Je tenais à être exact, sans plus, pour coller au titre du sujet.


----------



## Alycastre (30 Juin 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Mais non : pour avoir Safari 1 ou 2, il faut un Mac (payant) et OS X (payant aussi). Je tenais à être exact, sans plus, pour coller au titre du sujet.



Tiens ....  on a perdu Christelle ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2007)

1) Camino pour sa rapidité
2) Safari pour l'intégration avec OSX
3) Firefox pour les sites non compatibles avec les deux précédents (impots, entre autres)


----------



## Sudiste06 (1 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour vos Avis.. Par contre je rencontre deux problèmes l'un avec Firefox, il y arrrive toujours un moment après un long surfe sur la toile ou lorsque je veux cliquer sur un onglet avec la main courante rien ne se passe, je souhaite quitter Firefox l'action ne se passe pas je suis donc obligé de redémarrer, est-ce normal pas normal paranormal..?? (peut-on vider le cache comme avant avec Internet Explo'..??)

j'ai téléchargé Safari 3 en bêta mais voilà la version est en anglais et bien que je maîtrise cette langue je souhaiterais avoir la version en français pour plus de confort, que dois-je faire pour cela, merci pour vos Infos..

S06


----------



## Sudiste06 (1 Juillet 2007)

Ah j'ai toujours aussi ce problème sur un forum sous Firefox avec des "?" à la place de certaines lettres.. (???)


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Ah j'ai toujours aussi ce problème sur un forum sous Firefox avec des "?" à la place de certaines lettres.. (???)



C'est l'encodage du texte qui est en cause


----------



## Alycastre (1 Juillet 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> j'ai téléchargé Safari 3 en bêta mais voilà la version est en anglais et bien que je maîtrise cette langue je souhaiterais avoir la version en français pour plus de confort, que dois-je faire pour cela, merci pour vos Infos..
> 
> S06



C'est quand même assez basique, un navigateur .... Et franchement, je ne m'étais plus aperçu que le menu est en anglais !
Si c'est rédhibitoire, il circule sur internet, un patch français   sûrement issu de Leopard .....:rateau:


----------



## Sudiste06 (1 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est l'encodage du texte qui est en cause




Heuu donc ça vient pas de moi alors..?


----------



## Sudiste06 (1 Juillet 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> C'est quand même assez basique, un navigateur .... Et franchement, je ne m'étais plus aperçu que le menu est en anglais !
> Si c'est rédhibitoire, il circule sur internet, un patch français   sûrement issu de Leopard .....:rateau:



Bah oui mais moi = NUL..


----------



## Alycastre (1 Juillet 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bah oui mais moi = NUL..



Un mp ....


----------



## lifenight (1 Juillet 2007)

1) Firefox : pour ses innombrables plugins, la rapidit&#233; et la compatibilit&#233; du moteur gecko, Adblock et le rich text, manque juste une meilleure int&#233;gration (&#231;a viendra avec firefox 3), un scrolling digne de safari et moins de lourdeur (&#231;a viendra avec firefox 3)

2) Safari 3 : Couleurs fid&#232;les, int&#233;gration, recherche dans une page, scrolling excellent, la cr&#233;ation des widgets sur l&#233;opard, manque le rich text pour les forums, un Adblock comme pithelmet pour safari 2 et un peu plus de rapidit&#233; au niveau du moteur d'affichage du webkit, gestion perfectible du comportement des onglets pour ne naviguer que sur une seule fen&#234;tre (comme il est possible de le faire avec saft)

- Opera : Moteur et application rapide, adblock int&#233;gr&#233;, quelques plugins js sympa, lecteur mail et lecteur rss sympa, manque un comteur des nouveaux flux d&#233;couverts dans la page principale ou dans le dock comme le fait le lecteur de mail, un support du rich text, le glisser d&#233;poser des images vers d'autres applications et une interface digne du mac

3) Camino : Tr&#232;s bonne interface native cocoa, rapide et moteur gecko tr&#232;s performant, manque un lecteur de flux rss int&#233;gr&#233;, un adblock et le scrolling de Safari

Pour moi il n'y a pas de navigateur parfait, chacun a ses avantages et d&#233;fauts mais firefox avance plus vite que les autres et il est pour moi le plus complet


----------



## Sudiste06 (2 Juillet 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Un mp ....




Heuuu "mp" pour "message privé"..??


----------



## Alycastre (2 Juillet 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Heuuu "mp" pour "message privé"..??


----------



## CBi (2 Juillet 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Mais non : pour avoir Safari 1 ou 2, il faut un Mac (payant) et OS X (payant aussi). Je tenais à être exact, sans plus, pour coller au titre du sujet.



D'accord, mais pour utiliser Firefox, il faut aussi avoir un Mac (payant) et un OS X (payant), ou un PC (payant) et Windows (payant)...  

Il avait été question un moment d'un modèle économique où la pub sur internet pourrait "payer" une machine gratuite, mais  on n'y est pas encore...


----------



## Sudiste06 (2 Juillet 2007)

CBi a dit:


> D'accord, mais pour utiliser Firefox, il faut aussi avoir un Mac (payant) et un OS X (payant), ou un PC (payant) et Windows (payant)...
> 
> Il avait été question un moment d'un modèle économique où la pub sur internet pourrait "payer" une machine gratuite, mais  on n'y est pas encore...



??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rateau::hein:


----------



## Sudiste06 (3 Juillet 2007)

Bon ce qui resort de ce petit sondage c'est Safari Firefox & Camino visiblement, me trompe-je..??


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2007)

Tu n'es pas la premier &#224; te poser la question. R&#233;guli&#232;rement, il y a des sondages ou des discussions, sur ce forum ou ailleurs, concernant les navigateurs sur Mac.

Ce qui en ressort, c'est que la grande majorit&#233; des utilisateurs utilise Safari. Firefox arrive en deuxi&#232;me position. Les autres navigateurs sont ultra-minoritaires.

Il doit y avoir 7 ou 8 navigateurs disponibles pour OS X. Le mieux est de les essayer et de choisir celui qui te convient le mieux.


----------



## Sudiste06 (4 Juillet 2007)

Oui c'est clair.. Une autre question.. Avant sur mon vieux IMac dv 400 vert lorsque je téléchargeais une update, l'ancienne version allait dans la poubbelle automatiquement, aujourd'hui ce n'est plus le cas..??


----------



## Sudiste06 (5 Juillet 2007)

Houhouuuuuuu personne ne sait..???:rateau:


----------



## Php21 (5 Juillet 2007)

Safari,Camino,Shiira


----------



## fadem (6 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben... Aucun. Certes j'utilise un navigateur mais y en a pas un que je trouve vraiment satisfaisant.
Firefox : longuet à démarrer
Safari2 : sites incompatibles et gestion des onglets
Safari3 : me fais planter MSN
Camino : sites incompatibles (et oui, le site de la sncf par exemple... mais remarquez, ce site est une véritable catastrophe, quel que soit le navigateur, une vraie usine à gaz)
Flock : navigateur très sympa (base de Firefox) et rapide mais comme Firefox, ça manque un peu d'intégration à macosx.

Shiira, je l'ai essayé deux seconde un quart donc je réserve mon jugement.

Bon alors, à quand un navigateur rapide au lancement, compatible avec TOUS les sites, affichant les pages correctement et facile d'utilisation ? Mmmmmh ???


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2007)

Bah il te reste Opera, Seamonkey et OmniWeb (payant) &#224; essayer...


----------



## Alycastre (6 Juillet 2007)

fadem a dit:


> Safari3 : me fais planter MSN


Bah ... Si tu laisses tomber MSN ( c'est plus de ton âge ....... )
il te reste Safari 3, le top !


----------



## fadem (6 Juillet 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Bah ... Si tu laisses tomber MSN ( c'est plus de ton âge ....... )
> il te reste Safari 3, le top !



Hihihi ça coûte moins cher que le tel  et très franchement, j'aime po du tout aMSN (d'autant que certains de mes contacts, qui n'utilisent pas d'adresse hotmail sur msn ne semblent pas être reconnus).


----------



## Alycastre (6 Juillet 2007)

Avec Jabber, tu utilises tes contacts MSN dans iChat .....


----------



## fadem (7 Juillet 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Avec Jabber, tu utilises tes contacts MSN dans iChat .....



Ah ? J'vais fouiller pour voir ce que c'est, ça. Mais si ça permet d'éviter msn, pourquoi pas safari 3 dans ce cas... Je vous donnerai mes impressions de râleur


----------



## anthoprotic (7 Juillet 2007)

Mais ou est internet explorer dans vos top 3 

Firefox - Safari 3 - Safari 2 (je sais, j'en ai pas testé d'autres )


----------



## Sudiste06 (24 Juillet 2007)

À propos de Léopard il paraît que les nouveaux Mac prévus pour octobre je crois, vont complètement changer de look et évoluer sous Mac OS 11 c'est ça..??

Au fait y'a un truc que je ne comprends pas (entre autres.. :rateau: ) le mien est sous Tiger mais je ne le vois apparaître nul part, le Tigre..??  

S06


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2007)

OS 11 n'est pas d'actualité (OS XI)
Tiger est le nom commercial. Il n'apparait nul par dans le systeme


----------



## divoli (24 Juillet 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> À propos de Léopard il paraît que les nouveaux Mac prévus pour octobre je crois, vont complètement changer de look et évoluer sous Mac OS 11 c'est ça..??
> 
> Au fait y'a un truc que je ne comprends pas (entre autres.. :rateau: ) le mien est sous Tiger mais je ne le vois apparaître nul part, le Tigre..??
> 
> S06



Ouh là !!!  La vache !!! 

T'as picolé, toi ! 


Regarde, j'en ai mis un dans ma signature... :sleep:


----------



## Sudiste06 (25 Juillet 2007)

Heuuu juste un p'tit coup de rosé pourquoi..??   

S06


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2007)

A ce qu'il parait Apple va sortir un nouvel ordinateur avec hologramme, avec une interface &#224; la Minority Report? Quelqu'un a des infos la dessus?

Sinon quid de la rumeur de rachat de Smarties par la division iPod?


----------



## Sudiste06 (25 Juillet 2007)

Smarties rachet&#233; par IPod..???!!! L&#224; je ne comprends pas..  

S06


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Juillet 2007)

Parait même qu'ils vont mettre des iPods en guise de gadgets dans les sachets de smarties.


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Smarties racheté par IPod..???!!! Là je ne comprends pas..
> 
> S06



Ben il n'y a pas que toi qui boit. Dans ton cas c'est du rosé, pour d'autres c'est du gros rouge, ou une bonne blonde...


----------



## Sudiste06 (25 Juillet 2007)

Mouarf mouarf mouarf..   

S06


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2007)

1) Safari (version 2 ou 3 comme vous voulez)

Parce que je suis sur Mac OS X et que c'est le meilleur navigateur sur ce syst&#232;me.
(Shiira hors concours, c'est toujours Webkit en dessous alors pas de diff&#233;rence pour l'affichage des pages et des fonctions &#224; l'utilit&#233; discutables)

2) Camino

Un moteur Gecko mais *en Cocoa* et qui utilise les possibilit&#233;s de Mac OS X. Quelques plug-ins pour agr&#233;menter la chose.

3) Opera

Parce qu'il est diff&#233;rent des deux autres, rapide, pleins de fonctions souvent bien pens&#233;es, un client torrent int&#233;gr&#233;, etc...


Firefox, on en reparlera le jour o&#249; il sera v&#233;ritablement int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; Mac OS X, et pas cette chose lourdingue que d'aucuns prennent plaisir &#224; charger comme un mulet.

C'moon.

@Apenspel : selon ton raisonnement, aucun navigateur n'est gratuit, quelque soit la plate-forme, puisqu'il faut acqu&#233;rir un ordinateur et une connexion internet pour l'utiliser.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2007)

1) Safari 3 (la version 3 pour le meilleur support d'AJAX, notamment dans googledocs)

2) Camino, pour sa l&#233;g&#232;ret&#233; et sa rapidit&#233;

3) parce qu'il faut en mettre un 3e: Firefox, mais je le trouve lourd, et pas si rapide


----------



## kisco (26 Juillet 2007)

Safari 3, qui n'a aucun souci chez moi 
Camino, bien int&#233;gr&#233;, l&#233;ger et rapide :love:
Opera, quoique Shiira est pas mal non plus 

et pourquoi ne pas rajouter un vrai sondage &#224; ce fil ?


----------



## Sudiste06 (26 Juillet 2007)

C'est quoi un "moteur gecko mais en cocoa"..??! :rateau: :rateau:  

S06


----------



## divoli (26 Juillet 2007)

C'est un mélange de noix de coco et de Coco-Cola...


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2007)

Gecko, c'est le moteur de rendu de la fondation Mozilla (utilis&#233; notamment dans Firefox), Cocoa c'est l'environnement de d&#233;veloppement "par d&#233;faut" de MacOS X


----------



## Sudiste06 (26 Juillet 2007)

Ah d'accord MERCI, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir..   

S06


----------



## Sudiste06 (29 Juillet 2007)

Heuuu deux fois cette semaine Safari a "quitté inopinément" en plein surf, est-ce normal ou trop fréquent et si c'est le cas y'a-t-il un remède..??   

MERCI..

S06


----------



## divoli (29 Juillet 2007)

Ben c'est une caractéristique de Safari, c'est ce qui en fait son charme.

Est-ce que tu étais sur un site riche en séquences flash ?


----------



## Sudiste06 (30 Juillet 2007)

Non pas spécialement par contre j'avais trois fenêtres d'ouvertes..  Bon je vois qu'on n'a pas amélioré les problèmes qu'il y avait avec Internet Explorer pour Mac qui lui aussi quittait "inopinément" .. 

Au fait ça sert à quelque chose d'envoyer les rapports de bugs comme proposé..?? 

S06


----------



## arcank (30 Juillet 2007)

Pour Internet Explorer ?? M'&#233;tonnerais que quelqu'un les lise 





Sinon, pour FF ou Safari, &#231;a peut aider si c'est un bug que tu arrives &#224; reproduire et qui n'est pas d&#251; &#224; une fausse manip de ta part, etc , en tout cas quelque chose dont tu es le responsable (par exemple, renommage de maison, comme dirait SuperMoquette  )


----------



## Sudiste06 (30 Juillet 2007)

Non non rien de tout ça.. Et pis pour ce qui est d'Internet Ex je parlais des Versions d'il y a 5 à 7 ans sous Mac OS9 donc..   

S06


----------

